
Cybercrime for dummies: cracking internet passwords is as easy as 123456 - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/21/cybercrime-hacking-internet-account-passwords
======
ggm
Two Factor should have deployed before we hit mass market. It's much easier to
fill a vacuum than push technology aside (mike lesk, he did uucp)

